# My new Intro Trailer...



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there friends,

Here is a link to my new intro teaser trailer. I hope you dig it. I am very happy with how it came out.

http://rfrpodcast.com/2011/06/rotting-flesh-radio-video-intro-taking-it-to-another-level/


----------

